# débrider volume ipod nano 4g ?



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

bonjour

j'ai essayé de débrider le volume de mon ipod nano 4g mais ce dernier ne semble pas être supporté/reconnu par Gopod

y a t-il une façon de virer cette limite de volume pour ce modèle sans booster manuellement le volume des chansons dans itunes?

merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'ai essayé de débrider le volume de mon ipod nano 4g mais ce dernier ne semble pas être supporté/reconnu par Gopod
> 
> ...



Pas de solution logicielle, à ma connaissance...
Un pote m'a conseillé "ça"
Je verrai ce que ça donne... C'est surtout pour connecter mon iPod sur mes enceintes, car c'est vrai que c'est tout de même faiblard...


----------

